# Turn off the factory air suspension???



## Kutya_7 (Dec 5, 2009)

It is possible to turn off the factory air suspension controller and add another management to it???
What will affect turning it off???


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I very much doubt it. Why would you want to do it anyway?

Harry


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Aren't the air bags actually your springs? So if the air suspension is totally disconnected the car would sag as some have experienced from the failure of one shock. You could certainly lock a functional air suspension at a fixed setting but that's what the switch on the console does. I assume the air compressor is also essential to keep ride height.

My old V12 BMW had hydraulic self-leveling rear suspesion. It was fairly expensive to repair so many owners disabled it and replaced it with standard shocks. However, this was an easy transition since some of the other 7 series models did not come with the hydraulic self-leveling shocks. So you could even use factory replacement parts. To my knowledge all Phaetons have air suspension so to convert to standard springs and shocks would require highly skilled custom work.

Jim X


----------



## Kutya_7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I want to turn off the factory management, and then *add another managment*.

Something like Accuair e-level controller, to do it *FBSS* with the factory strust.

And something:
When somebody want to change the air suspension to springs in Phaeton, he can to H and R lowering springs.
Here is the link:

```
http://www.deviltuning.hu/?oldal=2&termek=27519&q=phaeton
```


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Again, I don't understand why you'd want to replace the Phaeton's suspension controller - what would the aftermarket system accomplish that the one VW and Continental spent millions of euros developing would not?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I think Harry makes a good point. There is little chance that you would be able to improve the ride of the car by modifying the suspension system - if, in fact, you were even successful in your attempts to modify the suspension system.

Do keep in mind that there are a heck of a lot of inputs to the suspension system - for example, yaw rate influences suspension by tightening up the dampers on the outside of the turn to limit body roll. Rate of acceleration/deceleration also affects suspension in a similar manner. Plus, the suspension controller provides outputs used by other systems such as the slef-levelling of the headlights.

Michael


----------



## Kutya_7 (Dec 5, 2009)

The question is:
*It is able to turn off the factory air managment without turning off the CDC?
If it is able, how?*

*NOT WHY!!!*

The factory air management allows You to control the two heights: 
normal and rised(+25 mm to normal). 
(And the automatic lowering(-15 then normal), when 160 Kmh is approached...)

When You turn off the factory management, and change the management to aftermarket, it will allow You to adjust the height whole travel of the air struts, and that ANYTIME!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Kutya_7 said:


> The question is:
> *It is able to turn off the factory air managment without turning off the CDC?
> If it is able, how?*



Sure it is possible.

Just go to the suspension controller on the car, then unplug it. That will turn it off.

You will not be happy with the consequences, however, that is your problem.



Kutya_7 said:


> When You turn off the factory management, and change the management to aftermarket, it will allow You to adjust the height whole travel of the air struts, and that ANYTIME!


In your dreams.

Michael


----------



## RUDDY1965 (Sep 16, 2008)

Gonna get meself one of those picasso pictures this weekend. Then I'm gonna paint the frame in white gloss and put that poster in from the 70's where the female tennis player is scratching her bot.

See the synergy?


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

Kutya_7 said:


> It is possible to turn off the factory air suspension controller and add another management to it???
> What will affect turning it off???


 Hi, 
sorry for my English, 
sure you can, 
the implementation is not easy but I managed , but do not need to turn it off just remove air through the solenoid as a kit of Commerce, and the car descends, then rises again when the car and just the car reaches 15kmh the original compressor starts automatically leveling the car, the only problem is the light "defective suspension" on the instrument panel on all the time, I had opened a theadre but I can not see 


Hi , 
scusatemi per il mio inglese , 
certo che è possibile , 
la realizzazione non è facile , ma ci sono riuscito  , non serve spegnerlo ma è sufficiente togliere aria tramite delle elettrovalvole come in un kit di commercio , e l'auto s'abbassa , poi quando si riparte si alza l'auto e appena l'auto raggiunge i 15kmh il compressore originale riparte livellando automaticamente l'auto , l'unico problema è la spia "sospensioni difettose "sul quadro strumenti sempre accesa , io avevo aperto un theadre ma non riesco a visualizzarlo 
a disposizine per domande e altro 

su Facebook Tasca Roberto


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

I think this is one of those cases where you could say: "Just because you could, doesn't mean you should." 

The car looks like it's broken, very unhealthy and unappealing, if I may say so. :screwy:


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

Jim Morris said:


> The car looks like it's broken, very unhealthy and unappealing, if I may say so. :screwy:


 And uncomfortable to ride in. I can't see that suspension doing anything to soften the ride as there's no buffer.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Now Jim, be nice! 

It is a big world out there, and there are many tastes. Different strokes for different folks, as they say. 

I have seen many mods on this forum that weren't to my liking - 22 inch wheels for example. The people that fix their cars up and go to the trouble to post pictures are generally proud of their rides, and don't deserve harsh criticism. 

There is a new generation of modders out there. Ever see any of the "Fast and Furious" series of movies? RobycoP's mods are along those lines. For that generation, this is a super-cool mod. 

While it is not how I would choose to mod my car, either, I believe we should embrace _any_ Phaeton enthusiast on this forum. To apply a mod to your quote: "Just because you could (say something nasty), it doesn't mean you should." 

Victor


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think it looks pretty bad a.. actually. Not what I would do to mine but a great modified look for the poster!


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

ahahahaha, but the car gets up when you use it, so low it's just an aesthetic factor when traveling on the road rises like a normal car :laugh::laugh: 

first 











after 









is a game


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

Victor R said:


> Now Jim, be nice!
> 
> It is a big world out there, and there are many tastes. Different strokes for different folks, as they say.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Victor I really appreciate your spirit! However I did not even hurt very much like getting critche and I need to get better for us that we are tuning the critche every day, this car in Italy is an expression of US-style tuning to do, I have come to you at SEMA show, I love and I respect a lot of your worl 

Grazie Victor apprezzo molto il tuo spirito ! comunque non mi sono offeso anzi aprezzo molto le critche e mi servono per migliorarmi , per noi che facciamo tuning le critche sono ogni giorno , quest'auto in italia è l'espressione dello stile USA di fare tuning , io sono venuto da voi al sema show e stimo molto il votro mondo


----------



## Tully Lee (Jan 3, 2011)

The air suspension going out could be a huge concern. I have a 2004 Lincoln Navigator that had the air suspension. It went out. Back drivers side was way up in the air. I got pricing for this. 
For everything it was going to be right around $3000.00. 

So, I will not mention the web site name- (but) I got on and order coil over shocks. Brought them 
back to my mechanic. He said that a wire was off a sensor on the Navigator. Put it back on and everything worked out ok. I know for a fact the Lincoln air bag system is loaded with faults. I told 
him to take off the air bags and put the coil over shocks. He did. The cost of the coil over shock system for all four was under $800.00. The ride height excellent. The ride and cornering evern better than the air bag system. Now, never have to worry about the dreaded air bag system. There is an error code on the dash that says "Airsystem Malfunction"... but i know it is all good. And, the company is working on a fix for that. 

Is this same process even possible for the Phaeton? Man, if it were I could deal with an error code light and know that the coil overs were doing their job. 

Tully Lee


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

RobycoP, 

You have the wrong Victor. I'm just an old retired guy who is living a dream with his rides. 

I have two sons in college who I know would go absolutely crazy over your car. Even to an old guy like me, showing the before and after raised/lowered pictures looks pretty cool. 

Enjoy your ride! 

Victor


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

Tully Lee said:


> The air suspension going out could be a huge concern. I have a 2004 Lincoln Navigator that had the air suspension. It went out. Back drivers side was way up in the air. I got pricing for this.
> For everything it was going to be right around $3000.00.
> 
> So, I will not mention the web site name- (but) I got on and order coil over shocks. Brought them
> ...


 Verissimo Lee Tully, the risks are many if you do not know what you're doing and what you are making changes, suspensions are a key part of the safety car, despite the Navigator of the suspensions are very different from those of the Phaeton, at e are much more sophisticated than VW, without detracting from those of the Navigator! 

Verissimo Tully Lee , i rischi sono molti se non sai quello che stai facendo e su cosa stai apportando modifiche , le sospensioni sono una parte fondamentale della sicurezza in auto , nonostante , il Navigator ha delle sospensioni molto diverse da quelle della Phaeton , a livello elettronico sono molto più soffisticate quelle VW , senza togliere nulla a quelle del Navigator !


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

Victor R said:


> RobycoP,
> 
> You have the wrong Victor. I'm just an old retired guy who is living a dream with his rides.
> 
> ...


 hihi, Thanks , Victor was never "old", we say "experienced" old man's car or a television or boh something mundane but men are never old and still not too old further more it is wise 

This is an example of "old" (a show!) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xr3lG0gwgQ&feature=player_embedded 

hihi , Grazie  , Victor non si è mai "vecchi" , da noi si dice " vissuti " vecchio è un'auto o una tv o boh una cosa che mondana ma gli uomini non son mai vecchi e comunque più l'età avanza più si è saggi 
questo è un'esempio di "vecchio" ( uno spettacolo !) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xr3lG0gwgQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

Victor R said:


> Now Jim, be nice!
> 
> It is a big world out there, and there are many tastes. Different strokes for different folks, as they say.
> 
> ...


 I'm referring to the implications of this modification, not the aesthetics. There is a difference between fitting the car with 22" wheels which only serve a visual purpose and having the car lie flat on the pavement which, I would imagine, will make every pebble hit the vehicle like a meteor (I wasn't aware it rises to normal height when in use). 

And my remark 'just because you could, doesn't mean you should' refers to the question of whether a modification is so extreme that it seriously deminishes the functioning of key aspects of a vehicle. So this is not a criticism of the modder, just a pondering when something might be too extreme (in my own opinion). No personal negative critique is implied. Again, I didn't know it was only low when parked, so my point was moot. 

Personally I believe the Phaeton is a luxury limousine which excels in being understated (in contrast to its brother, the Continental) and that it shouldn't be degraded to look like a picture car from the Fast and the Furious, and that there are better suited cars for this (I'd recommend a Golf or Honda Civic). This is, however, my personal opinion, and everyone is free to alter their car in any way they choose. I was just expressing my own view on the matter, as I believe I am free to do here. I do understand that there are young Phaeton owners (even younger than me, and I'm 23) who would love this modification. Respect to them. 

So I wouldn't consider my comment harsh criticism as I was criticizing the (in my belief) diminished safety of the vehicle due to the mod, not the modder. If the modder was in any way offended, please accept my apology. I value every Phaeton enthusiast in existence, not only on this forum but also in real life. 

In short, although I would never consider touching the suspension system in any way, I respect the modder's bravery in doing so and hope he is happy with his Phaeton, as I am with mine. 

*My comment should be seen in the context of this humor:*


----------



## fdtinc (Dec 31, 2010)

kutya_7: 
Checked out your link above, but since I don't speak Hungarian, not much use. 
What car-part supplier uses the Iron Cross?  (at page bottom). 

If you have already found a controller that *claims* to be, or *is* compatible with the stock one, wouldn't that supplier know how to deactivate the stock unit? 
Also, one would think that someone knowledgeable enought to do this the right way, could "just" reprogramm the stock unit, rather than replace it? 

RobyCop: 
Personally, the lowering is to Cheech-and-Chongish for me, I almost begin to see the thing bounce up and down, not my thing, 
BUT 
I think the grill mod is pretty cool, the overall-tone-in-tone adds to the look, sort of modernizes it. 
Did you match it to the original black paint, or is it a full repainting? 
Also like the look of the rims, 22" ? 

While they look good, I doubt the ride must be harsh, and you best never drive on roads like we have in the US, even a short trip would cost you a wheel/tire on our pot-holes. 

Is this an SWB? In LWB, wouldn't work as well. 

These mods bring up a somewhat sad point: 

(As a former 928 owner, I have seen this with them previously also) 

As the values are getting to the affordable to all level, and there being no warranty to violate through mods anymore, more and more of these cars will become mod-play things. 
For many potential buyers in the next years, those cars will become "unbuyable", because too many changes have been made. 
And maintenance by qualified personnel will suffer too, because of the expense relative to the value of the car. 
Slowly, but surely, good older units, stock, and well cared for will disappear, not due to their intrinsic failures and faults, but due to neglect and mods. 
Sort of sad. 

One more thing about RobyCops front mod: 
I would seriously consider that on a new 2011 Phaeton, as that grill make-over is hideous, reminds me of a truck-front. The face-lift overall didn't do anything for the car, IMHO.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

OK Guys....

Roberto (RobyCop) is trying to accomplish a modification here, at first we didn't understand what he was trying to do (by this, I mean we did not understand the reason why he was trying to disable the OEM suspension controller), but now that he has posted the picture showing what his general goal is, we can all understand quite easily.

Let's all be *VERY CAREFUL* with our comments, especially use of irony or sarcasm, because we don't all share a common first language here. It is difficult enough to use irony or sarcasm in a friendly way when both people share a common language (this because nuance is lost in a text-only environment), and it is almost impossible to speak 'with tongue in cheek' in a multi-language environment.

*Roberto:*

I can now see what you are trying to accomplish. Clearly, you will need to install some form of aftermarket suspension controller that is designed specifically for the Phaeton and/or Bentley Continental vehicles.

I can't give you any advice based on my own experience, because I have always focused on diagnosing and troubleshooting the "standard" OEM controllers. But, hoping that it will help you, I have attached a wiring diagram for the air suspension system. Double-click on the image below to open the full-size PDF.

Good luck on your project,

Michael


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

*suspension controller ?*

Sounds to me like someone wants to see a Citroen in their future. My DS has a nice little 5 position lever that handles all of that at my discretion. :laugh:

Rick


----------

